# Hickory Burl . . . . .



## Kevin

I have some really really nice hickory burl most of which I am keeping. But I will trade small portions if you release some of your most killer stuff. This is like the holy grail of burl to many people especially pool cue makers and reel seat guys. I'm hoarding most of it but I am going to gift some to @NYWoodturner and @robert flynt and @manbuckwal and then I am willing to sell or trade some to others. Hit me with your best shot fire away . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## robert flynt

Woo! Woo! Woo! can't wait to get my hands on that. Thanks Kevin!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Holy hot dogs batman, I didn't know you were a Pat Benatar fan, I thought only @SENC was  Awesome gesture Kevin beautiful wood ..........I guess I could share it w @SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thats some beautiful stuff! Thats very generous Kevin. Thank You


----------



## Kevin

Okay Tom you're out of the loop now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tom did make you get you excited?


----------



## Kevin

Honestly there's so many members I want to give to I would deplete my entire inventory. That might not be a bad idea either. 

I do have a plan for @SENC and @Mike1950 though so this giveaway is not forgetting their generosity . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

well another time when brain and fingers weren't on the same page


----------



## Kevin

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Tom did make you get you excited?



Are you and Tony related?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

The color pattern is awesome in that stuff! Nice gesture Kevin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

My fingers were studdering

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Of course I'd love to swap for some, but I'm not sure I have anything on that level. 6x6" kilned dried black walnut is about the coolest thing I have right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Honestly there's so many members I want to give to I would deplete my entire inventory. That might not be a bad idea either.
> 
> I do have a plan for @SENC and @Mike1950 though so this giveaway is not forgetting their generosity . . . . .



Thanks Kevin- Nice stuff. I have seen it used but never had any.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks Kevin- Nice stuff. I have seen it used but never had any.



Well then we will fix that right quick Mike. It might not be a big piece simply because I don't have that much but buddy you are getting some too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Well then we will fix that right quick Mike. It might not be a big piece simply because I don't have that much but buddy you are getting some too.




Thanks Kevin, I do not even think we have hickory trees here. Must be too cold........... Especially today

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Okay it looks like I am not going to be able to hang on to much of this so I am moving this thread to the Giveaway forum and I LOVE IT!!! This is what WB is all about. I'm ashamed I even tried to use this to trade with. This is the stuff friends are cemented with. No one that gets any of this better send me anything in return. This is a TY from me to all of you. I hope I remember to save my wife a couple pen blanks or I'm dead meat.



.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin

Yes you too Hen and I want a damn video of you using the call . . . . . .


----------



## SENC

Methinks this is am attempt to get me to unload some CK and CB. As gorgeous as that chunk is, it just might work!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'll take 7


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll take 7



Only 6 available . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Make it 5 then... I don't want to be selfish


----------



## khobson

Definitely going to have to add this one the list of "highly sought after" wood species!


----------



## Mrfish55

thats some cool looking hickory, will be interesting to see something finished in that


----------



## manbuckwal

I could trade you a pen blank.......this arrived from Cliff today

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Mrfish55 said:


> thats some cool looking hickory, will be interesting to see something finished in that



Dave you just got added to the list too my wife loved the box you made for her. Okay guys I am OUT of hickory burl I PROMISE.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> I could trade you a pen blank.......this arrived from Cliff today
> 
> View attachment 64127



I got the smaller sister of the one you're showing . . . . . . .

Cliff is my drug dealer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> I got the smaller sister of the one you're showing . . . . . . .
> 
> Cliff is my drug dealer



He's everybody's street corner hookup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Okay I have re-thunked this. Tom I'm willing to send you your freebie hick burl in exchange for the cap.


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Okay I have re-thunked this. Tom I'm willing to send you your freebie hick burl in exchange for the cap.



My WB cap is pretty well worn, but you're welcome to it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

That Hickory Burl is some of the coolest looking stuff I've seen in a while! Nice gesture, and I'll be looking forward to seeing pics of what everyone makes with it - It's going to look real nice no matter what it's made into!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

What sizes are you seeking, kevin?


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> What sizes are you seeking, kevin?



Henry this is a one way street I'm no longer seeking, I'm just giving . . . . . and you are on the recipient list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wow Kevin, that is so generous of you, not that we'd get anything less from the guy that keeps this asylum for woodaholics running. That is some amazing material!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Henry this is a one way street I'm no longer seeking, I'm just giving . . . . . and you are on the recipient list.


I once heard a similar line on a street corner in a shady part of town...


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> I once heard a similar line on a street corner in a shady part of town...



Was his name Cliff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Henry is being gross. Someone make him go stand in the corner.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## fredito

That burl is awesome!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

@NYWoodturner @robert flynt you guys tell me who gets which one.

@Mrfish55 yours is not as wide but it is thicker and will easily book for your medium size boxes.

@Mike1950 yours is thinner but it also *might* book if it dries nice and flat, but if not it will make a nice looking inset for your tops. 

@manbuckwal goy you 3 solid ones. There was a lot of sepearation in this but none of you got any all pieces are solid.

@SENC there's some nice cal blanks for you. 

Guys all this needs to be stabilized except perhaps the box top material.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mrfish55

Too kind, look forward to playing


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> View attachment 64178
> 
> View attachment 64177
> 
> @NYWoodturner @robert flynt you guys tell me who gets which one.
> 
> @Mrfish55 yours is not as wide but it is thicker and will easily book for your medium size boxes.
> 
> @Mike1950 yours is thinner but it also *might* book if it dries nice and flat, but if not it will make a nice looking inset for your tops.
> 
> @manbuckwal goy you 3 solid ones. There was a lot of sepearation in this but none of you got any all pieces are solid.
> 
> @SENC there's some nice cal blanks for you.
> 
> Guys all this needs to be stabilized except perhaps the box top material.





Reallly funny----------- the old part............

Thanks Kevin you are very generous.- for an Irishtexicannnnnnnnn....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

You are too kind. Thanks, Kev!


----------



## manbuckwal

Thank You kind Sir !!!


----------



## Kevin

@SENC
@NYWoodturner
@robert flynt 
@Mrfish55
@manbuckwal
@Mike1950
@ripjack13

All you ladies please make it easy on my fingers and send $1 to sales at flameboxelder dot com and make sure to send as payment for goods and services or I can't print the label. Marc I think you need some of this too for a pair of grips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> View attachment 64178
> 
> View attachment 64177
> 
> @NYWoodturner @robert flynt you guys tell me who gets which one.
> 
> @Mrfish55 yours is not as wide but it is thicker and will easily book for your medium size boxes.
> 
> @Mike1950 yours is thinner but it also *might* book if it dries nice and flat, but if not it will make a nice looking inset for your tops.
> 
> @manbuckwal goy you 3 solid ones. There was a lot of sepearation in this but none of you got any all pieces are solid.
> 
> @SENC there's some nice cal blanks for you.
> 
> Guys all this needs to be stabilized except perhaps the box top material.


Man that is beautiful Kevin - Thanks again. As to which one - Let Robert pick. There is not a bad choice there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Payment sent, let me know shipping cost so I can cover it, thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I was gonna cover the shipping too guys. I am including Tom's in a box we already made a deal on. You guys can consider this an early xmas present from me. It was really hard to let go of this stuff until I started cutting it and writing y'alls name on it, then it was very liberating. It always is. Giving is fun a s heck that's why I will never be wealthy I love the feeling of giving stuff away. I guess it sort of selfish - I do it because it makes me feel good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Well you are the opposite of me then, I NEVER include any extras in anything! ;)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Yeah, right Fish. What are you smoking tonight lol your box was literally Christmas from Canada.


----------



## Aurora North

cold, hard, cash. curly gaboon ebony, fiddleback koa, waterfall bubinga? How large are these burl pieces you're willing to give up Kevin?


----------



## Kevin

Aurora North said:


> cold, hard, cash. curly gaboon ebony, fiddleback koa, waterfall bubinga? How large are these burl pieces you're willing to give up Kevin?



I only have a very small block left. I've already named it. I have named it Scotty's Dilthium Crystal. 

None of what I just said is BS. Now just how bad do you want it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North

Well... all depends on the yield of said dilithium crystal... WMD level?

Nah, I just need to know the size to see if It's going to be useable to me. If it's of a useable size I might have myself a problem of self control.


----------



## Mike1950

Should have gotten it- unless I screwed up.


Kevin said:


> I only have a very small block left. I've already named it. I have named it Scotty's Dilthium Crystal.
> 
> None of what I just said is BS. Now just how bad do you want it?



Yusuke- key word to get it is----------------------------Curly koa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North

bahahaha MIKE! I'm literally taking a photo of my curly koa block right now and posting pics to this thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Aurora North said:


> bahahaha MIKE! I'm literally taking a photo of my curly koa block right now and posting pics to this thread.



U might have a shot then.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Aurora North said:


> bahahaha MIKE! I'm literally taking a photo of my curly koa block right now and posting pics to this thread.




he says as Kevin shorts out his keyboard with drool.......................


----------



## manbuckwal

CK around here is known as KK

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aurora North

I do have a bunch of koa on it's way to me right now. The larger slab of koa I have is actually at the shop right now so no pics of that one. I'm going to need to see some pictures of this HB piece of yours though and get some size specs.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950

Aurora North said:


> I do have a bunch of koa on it's way to me right now. The larger slab of koa I have is actually at the shop right now so no pics of that one. I'm going to need to see some pictures of this HB piece of yours though and get some size specs.
> 
> View attachment 64206 View attachment 64207




VERY GOOD BAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm thinking about closing this thread it's NOT fair it's MEAN spirited.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Aurora North said:


> I do have a bunch of koa on it's way to me right now. The larger slab of koa I have is actually at the shop right now so no pics of that one. I'm going to need to see some pictures of this HB piece of yours though and get some size specs.
> 
> View attachment 64206 View attachment 64207



Nice piece of CK

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Just when it was getting fun...................


----------



## Aurora North

Well, at least I know what button to push for future brokering. I have more like it on the way, but bigger.

did you get my PM about the FBE?


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

It looks like some people can't follow simple directions. That's okay pretty hard to outdo the stubborn Texican Spud I got plans to get even . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> It looks like some people can't follow simple directions. That's okay pretty hard to outdo the stubborn Texican Spud I got plans to get even . . . .




Must be the cold weather- i bet the bad direction following get worse before it gets better............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

